# Lady Isabel aka Imperiale?



## Elena (Aug 10, 2007)

Now, I might be missing something obvious here (wouldn't be the first time) but isn't this the same cross? 

Imperiale

Lady Isabel

And if it is the same cross then how come it was registered twice? Or does this happen?


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 10, 2007)

Isn't that interesting! Both are old enough to have to do records by hand, so maybe it was an oversight. Once computers were used, one would think it would have been caught.


----------



## Roy (Aug 10, 2007)

To my knowledge, the first name registration is the primary name, ie Lady Isabel. If you can look at a copy of the Original Works of name registrations, to 1946, you will find same crosses of paphs named 3 or more times. These were done by using various varieties of paphs. The problem is that the RHS never put any cross references or syn' references in OR deleted the incorrect names.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 11, 2007)

Roy said:


> To my knowledge, the first name registration is the primary name, ie Lady Isabel. If you can look at a copy of the Original Works of name registrations, to 1946, you will find same crosses of paphs named 3 or more times. These were done by using various varieties of paphs. The problem is that the RHS never put any cross references or syn' references in OR deleted the incorrect names.



I agree!!

Ramon


----------

